# Where in Rome?



## unclejoe (Nov 7, 2010)

We're coming to have a nose around the Rome in a couple of weeks to see where we'd like to live. Not searching for accommodation yet, but more areas which we'll wander about and see how they feel.

Don't know the city at all really, but looking for an area which is

a) safe
b) green(ish)
c) near a metro
d) with 2/3 bed flats for around 1,500 euro per month
e) near cafes/cake shops/bars

I'd appreciate any suggestions or recommendations from someone who knows. 

Cheers!


----------

